# Red



## Gary Max (Jun 29, 2013)

Here's a pic of a cool Red Bakelite pen. It's built on a soft grip slimline--- this makes for a larger pen.
This material is getting very hard to come by--- this blank was only 1/2 inch square


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 29, 2013)

Gary, that is pretty.....


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 29, 2013)

Looks great from here Gary!
Well done.

Les


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2013)

That color is very distinctive & attractive Gary. Beautiful shape too. I really like it.


----------



## Karl_99 (Jun 29, 2013)

Very nice looking pen. I like the Comfort pens without the grips.


----------

